# S&W 640 or Ruger SP 101



## geat (Jun 11, 2010)

This is my first post, so if I sound naive, please don't flame me.
A few neighborhood disturbances have finally convinced me to purchase my own handgun. I think I've narrowed it down to the 640 or the sp 101 in .357. I've chosen these two because I would like the smaller frame to one day conceal, and I need the longer grip. I have handled the 640, but I have not handled the SP. The 640 is comfortable in my hand, but I think it would be a little better if the grip didnt narrow at the bottom. From what I can see, the Ruger doesn't have that "problem". I obviously plan on giving the ruger a good look, and looking at the S&W again before making a decision. If anyone has info on ease of concealment, quality of construction, smoothness of action, or ANYTHING that would help make this decision easier I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im a Smith man thru and thru but I also dont care for the grip on the smaller framed smiths nor do I care for a hammerless revolver. Id have to go with the SO101 of those 2 choices


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carried J-frames of all flavors over a period of almost 40yrs. They take a lot of dedicated practice to get good with. I also carried a Ruger SP 101 for about a year. If I was going to shoot .357's I would pick the SP 101 over the J-frame's. With the ammo we have today a good .38+P will do a fine job for me. YMMV. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would choose the SP-101, and get the one with a ~3" barrel. 

The SP-101 is heavier, and that's a good thing for a .357 magnum, making it easier to control. The reason I'd get the 3" barrel is because it will be easier to learn to shoot accurately, with the longer sight radius, and the extra inch of barrel will make no difference whatsoever in your ability to conceal it, if you intend to carry IWB, which most folks do.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Ruger.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

geat said:


> This is my first post, so if I sound naive, please don't flame me.
> A few neighborhood disturbances have finally convinced me to purchase my own handgun. I think I've narrowed it down to the 640 or the sp 101 in .357. I've chosen these two because I would like the smaller frame to one day conceal, and I need the longer grip. I have handled the 640, but I have not handled the SP. The 640 is comfortable in my hand, but I think it would be a little better if the grip didnt narrow at the bottom. From what I can see, the Ruger doesn't have that "problem". I obviously plan on giving the ruger a good look, and looking at the S&W again before making a decision. If anyone has info on ease of concealment, quality of construction, smoothness of action, or ANYTHING that would help make this decision easier I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


I've heard the Ruger has a great reputation.

I'm a semi-auto guy here. 1911 is how I roll.

Good luck, let us know what you decide on.


----------

